# HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht



## mystere (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe meinen neuen Teich am Freitag Teil- gefüllt und die Oase Aquamax 5500 Bachlaufpumpe mal ausprobiert, alles bestens. Gestern dann die Endfüllung, Pumpe in die Steckdose - sofortiger Kurzschluss. Pumpe raus, in einen Wassereimer (inkl. Kabel), sie läuft...wieder in den Teich - Kurzschluss!! An mehreren Steckdosen das gleiche Ergebniss. Kabel ist definitiv ok. wer weiß Rat?
Danke
Thomas


----------



## JoergK (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hi Thomas,

was fliegt raus ?

Sicherungsautomat als Folge von 'nem Kurzschluß
oder Fehlerstromschalter (FI, RCD) als Folge von einem Erdungsfehler in der Pumpe ?

In jedem Fall hat die Pumpe 'ne Macke, also raus aus dem Wasser damit
und von 'nem Elektriker durchmessen lassen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## thomas.pajonk (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hallo,


erst einmal rahmenbedingungen... es muss nicht unbedingt die pumpe sein. Hast Du sonst etwas im Teich was an die Stromversorgung angeschlossen ist?


----------



## thomas.pajonk (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hast Du ein Messgerät (ohm-/Voltmeter) da?


----------



## mystere (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hallo
Ich habe die Pumpe nun in einen Metalleimer gelegt und diesen auf den Rasen gestellt, dann fliegt der Hauptschalter auch raus. Nur im Plastikeimer läuft das Teil. Daraus schliesse ich das die Pumpe wohl über Nacht irgendwie Wasser in das Gehäusse gezogen hat und definitiv defekt ist. Tausche ich morgen um.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

sorry, aber ob kunstoff eimer oder metall eimer ändert da gar nichts. ger grund ist definitiv ein anderer.


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Kunststoffeimer isoliert gegen Erde. Ein Metalleimer leitet den Strom ab, und somit kann ein Schluss gegen Masse, Erde entstehen. Kann sein, dass die Phase einen Isolationsfehler hat, der Schutzleiter aber noch total isoliert ist. Auf jeden Fall die Pumpe aus dem Wasser lassen und nicht mit dem Strom rumexperimentieren. Ich hoffe, Ihr wisst alle, was für Folgen das haben kann. 

Marcus


----------



## thomas.pajonk (14. Juni 2009)

hats du recht, aber das passt nicht zu dem effekt im teich..... ich glaube, da ist ein sehr viel grundlegenderes problem!

was passiert, wenn du den metalleimer auf eine gummi-matte stellst?

probiere das bitte aus. es muss nicht unbedingt ein problem mit der pumpe sein....


----------



## loopi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Es wäre schon wichtig zu wissen was dort auslöst, Sicherung oder FI?


----------



## JoergK (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Ich tippe mal auf Fehlerstromschalter.

dazu passen alle bisherigen Beschreibungen und auch der Plastikeimer-Effekt.

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Wasser in das Pumpengehäuse geraten ist, welches einen Ableitstrom verursacht. Wie Marcus schon geschrieben hat, im Plastikeimer wird der unterbunden, im Blecheimer nicht.

Der Unterschied zwischen halbvollem und vollem Teich ist Zufall, einfach die längere Zeit, die die Pumpe im Wasser gelegen hat.
Ich wette. im halbvollen Teich würde sie jetzt auch nicht mehr laufen.

Aber besser bitte nicht mehr ins Wasser legen.....

@marcus18488
ist bei den Pumpen der Schutzleiter überhaupt bis ins Gehäuse geführt ?
Die sind doch eigentlich schutzisoliert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*



thomas.pajonk schrieb:


> hats du recht, aber das passt nicht zu dem effekt im teich..... ich glaube, da ist ein sehr viel grundlegenderes problem!



Wieso den dieses nicht ?

Der Teich hat Erdpotential, da reicht schon ein Grashalm um dieses zu ermöglichen.

Den Schreiber auch noch zu anderen Experimenten zu animieren ist ja unverantwortlich ... 

Axel


----------



## mystere (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Vielen Dank für eure vielen Hinweise. Ich werde die Pumpe morgen zurück bringen und hoffe mal das dort noch eine Oase 5500 vorhanden ist da es wohl ein Auslaufmodell ist. Die Pumpe ist ja schliesslich nagelneu und dann sollte sie auch perfekt funktionieren. Noch eine Teichfrage: Ist der Standort der Bachlaufpumpe eigentlich egal? Ich würde sie gerne unterhalb des Bacheinflussbetts im Teich positionieren. Oder ist es besser Sie weiter weg zu stellen, ist dann ein besserer "Filtereffekt" durch den Bachlauf gewährleistet?


----------



## Kaje (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Ich würde die Pumpe, die den Bachlauf speist, soweit wie möglich von dem Bacheinflußbett wegstellen, damit Du eine größere Zirkulazion des Wassers erreichst!

Eine Frage.. Ist Dein Bachlauf direkt von der Pzmpe gespeist, oder hängt vor dem Bachlauf noch ein Filter dran?! Denn ich rate Dir das Wasser vorher über den Filter zu schicken, bevor es in den Bachlauf müdet, sonst wird dieser nämlich in kürzester Zeit dreckig!


----------



## mystere (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hallo
Nein, ich habe noch gar keinen Filter installiert. Der Teich hat ca. 2700 Liter und ich möchte es erstmal ohne Filter versuchen. Die Pumpe steht jetzt ca. 40 cm unter der Oberfläche am Einlauf, das Wasser fliesst aber gaaaaanz langsam in den Teich über einen großen Stein, fast ohne Bewegung der Oberfläche, dafür rauscht es in Stufen im Bachbett/Wasserfall. Ich habe gelesen das Seerosen und später auch Fische die Bewegung des Wassers nicht so mögen.
Außerdem kann ich so den Pumpenschlauch unsichtbar verlegen.


----------



## Mifri (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Moin


Ganz nebenbei sollte man die Zirkulation eigendlich klein halten (sofern kein Filter), weil durch einen Bachlauf, Wasserspiel oder Wasserfall das CO2 ausgespühlt und der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 100% gesenkt wird. 

Das Co2 brauchen die Pflanzen, um Sauerstoff zu produzieren und die Sauerstoffkonzentration kann durchaus 100% übersteigen, aber eben nicht, wenn das Wasser bewegt wird.

Ist kein Co2 im Wasser, produzieren die Pflanzen weniger oder gar keinen Sauerstoff. 

Im Winter sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. Dort ist z.B. bei Fischbesatz eine Co2 Abfuhr gewünscht und der Sauerstoffgehalt wird durch das bewegte Wasser bei 100% gehalten.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich den Bachlaufbau auch wieder verworfen und würde bei Filtereinsatz den Rücklauf direkt in den Teich führen, ohne irgendwelche Plätschersteine.

Ich würde den Zirkulationskreislauf klein gestalten.

Aber am end muss hat jeder selbst entscheiden.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Kaje (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Naja.. Das mit der Zirkulation sehe ich einwenig anders.. Bei einem Bachlauf zb. wird nach meinen Erkentnissen eher CO2 dem Wasser zugeführt!  Je mehr Wasseroberfläche in Bewegung ist, desto mehr wird in dieser Bewegung Co2 im Wasser gebunden..

Was meinst denn Du weshalb meist stehendes und nicht zirkulierendes Gewässer einem Tümpel ähneln und die fische nach Luft schnappen müssen?!


----------



## bodo61 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Wie solln im bachlauf CO2 im wasser gebunden werden? Der CO2 Gehalt in der Luft beträgt ca. 360ppm, entspricht 0,036%. Der O2 Gehalt ist ca. 21%, also wird dieser auch durch die Oberflächenbewegung im Wasser gebunden.
Richtig ist, das die Pflanzen am Tag CO2 in O2 umwandeln und auch zum Leben brauchen,
in der Nacht hingegen erzeugen sie CO2, beim atmen sozusagen. Das Zauberwort ist Photosynthese, Schulstoff ca. 5. Klasse.

Selbst eine Sauerstoffsättigung von 300-400 % schadet den Fischen nicht. Und diese Übersättigung wird meist von zu vielen Pflanzen (also Photosynthese) und nicht vom Austausch an der Oberfläche verursacht.

@mystere: Aber das hat doch nichts mit deiner Pumpe zu tun. 
Wie schon von anderen gesagt, mach da bloß keine Experimente. Zurück zum Handler, oder zu einem Elektrofachmann.


----------



## lollo (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*



mystere schrieb:


> Ich werde die Pumpe morgen zurück bringen und hoffe mal...



Hallo,

und, was konntest du nun erreichen?


----------



## mystere (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Hallo
Pumpe getauscht, alles bestens.
Mir fällt nur auf das das Wasser seit Samstag jeden Tag etwas grüner wird. in 30 cm Tiefe ist der Grund schon nicht mehr richtig klar zu erkennen. Ist das normal? Habe keinen Filter und der Bachlauf läuft nur sporadisch. 2700 Liter ca. 12qm. 17 Pflanzen sind gepflanzt.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## deichhase (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: HILFE - Pumpe: Kurzschluß im Teich, im Eimer nicht*

Moin Thomas,
bleib ganz ruhig.:smoki
Es ist völlig normal, daß der Teich eine Grünphase durchmacht. Die Algen sind halt schneller als die neu eingesetzten Pflanzen.
Mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion findest du hier im Forum ganz viel Stoff über Algen und grüne Teiche.
Vielleicht hilft dir das und beruhigt dich (hoffentlich).
Ab in die Hängematte und ganz viel Geduld aufbringen. Es dauert, bis der Teich sein Gleichgewicht gefunden hat. Sollte die Grünfärbung nicht wieder verschwinden ist immer noch genug Zeit, Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Viel Erfolg.:beeten

Levke


----------

